# Pregnant after losses



## aidensxmomma

Today, at 10 or 11dpo, I got a :bfp:! It's super faint, but it's there. :happydance: I'm so thrilled and also terrified. Over the last three years, I've had 4 early losses and one full-term pregnancy that resulted in DS2. My most recent chemical pregnancy was in April of this year. I got a bfp and then within hours, I started bleeding :cry: I'm trying to stay optimistic about this bfp, but it's really hard to. I'm trying to counteract my anxiety by focusing on each day I'm pregnant and assuming the best. But I'm really back and forth on how I'm feeling. If this is how the first day is, I can imagine the next 9 months are going to be rough. I guess I'm just hoping to find some others who understand. :flower:


----------



## xJessie91x

I'm with you! I had a loss in January, I'm now nearly 7 weeks. I've had one early scan due to spotting and heading back to gp tomorrow due to more spotting hoping for another scan and to see the heartbeat. The worry is insane. But it's quite normal after losses. Sending sticky baby dust!! Congratulations mumma x


----------



## krissie328

Me too! I had an early loss on Valentine's day '16 and May '16. Now I'm pregnant with a baby due on Valentine's. I just hope this one sticks. I'm so terrified of another loss.


----------



## ttc126

I completely understand how you feel. This baby also follows 4 losses (1 chem and 3 mc)... and I have been a basket case this whole time. It's ok to worry, just try not to do it 24/7. Take your mind off things as much as possible &#10084;&#65039; Praying you have a healthy baby &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ttc126

Oh goodness OP I feel daft. I'm sorry to see you've had another loss &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## patrickburris

krissie328 said:


> Me too! I had an early loss on Valentine's day '16 and May '16. Now I'm pregnant with a baby due on Valentine's. I just hope this one sticks. I'm so terrified of another loss.

Wow this is so amazing. Congrats in advance and God bless you.:flower:


----------

